# Screamer



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

An Italian, a Frenchman and an Aussie were talking about 
screams of passion.

The Italian said: "Last night I massaged my wife all over her body with 
the finest extra virgin olive oil, then we made passionate love and I 
made her scream, for five minutes."

The Frenchman said: "Last night I massaged my wife all over her body 
with special aphrodisiac oil from Provence and then we made passionate 
love. I made her scream for fifteen minutes straight."

The Aussie said: That's nothing! Last night I massaged my wife, y'know, 
all over her body with a special butter. I caressed her entire body with 
the butter, and then made love and I made her scream for two long 
hours."

The Italian and Frenchman, astonished, asked, "Two full hours? ...wow! 
that's phenomenal. How did you do it to make her scream for two hours?"

The Aussie replied.

"I wiped my dick on the curtains".


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## tictacs (May 7, 2014)

that's a 'Ripper'


----------



## TruBBeld (Feb 3, 2014)

:lol:


----------

